# Prep work before bodyshop...?



## The Z'eer (Nov 27, 2015)

I have several parts that I'd like a bodyshop to work on for me. Question is can I spray acrylic aerosol primer, wet sand accordingly and then take the parts along for a colour coat?

Thanks


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

generally no they wont want diy prep as anyone guess what youve done

if you have a bodyshop in mind then ask them if any diy is acceptable and will it lower the price 

plus rattle can primer wont be as good quality as what most bodyshops will have


----------



## The Z'eer (Nov 27, 2015)

steveo3002 said:


> generally no they wont want diy prep as anyone guess what youve done
> 
> if you have a bodyshop in mind then ask them if any diy is acceptable and will it lower the price
> 
> plus rattle can primer wont be as good quality as what most bodyshops will have


Ideally I'd like to save money and I do enjoy doing the work myself. The guy I have in mind would probably be happy to undertake the work considering how busy he is. I'm sure aerosol primer isn't a great quality like the primer the bodyshop will use but it'll do for me.

Acrylic aerosol primer could be used in conjunction with professional colour coat then?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah mostl likely can paint over it fine , but the job will be as strong as the weakest link which will be your primer 

again ask the guy doing the work , no point in saying the guy on the internet said this n that 

we always turned away diy prepers or charged more to sand it all off and redo as its more hassle redoing it to the proper standard


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

You can get away using a high build aerosol primer but depends what it is, not just the primer but the correct rubbing paper and blocks at least you'll need to buy if you haven't done


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

you can get 2k primer in cans now too


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Ive asked around about the same thing, some said no, some said yes. The ones that said yes say that the work wont be covered if there is any reaction or anything which is completely fair as they are just covering their back. But aslong as you use a good quality primer and do the prep properly, it should be ok.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

If i was a body shop i certainly wouldn't do this. There is no security on any issues that may arise afterwards. Its a bit like someone correcting a car themselves and then bringing it to me for a coating. If they did a bad job, and then brought it back as they could still see swirls, there would be a long drawn out process of the "who's and whats". 
A good quality tradesman wants to control the entire job for many reasons


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

can see it now...am i entitled to refund because the paint blistered ,peels off , looks poop etc

paint jobs are mostly prep , if you know all about and can do it to pro standards then might as well top coat it and save the money


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

If you're happy to prep and prime the job, why don't you just paint it too? 

Also, I can't see you getting any guarantee at all.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

We wouldn't guarantee it either that way there will be no come backs later on. As we would make it clear from the onset that as you prepped it there will be no guarantee. I understand people want to save money, but your prep and products will most likely not be the same as we use. Plus this is a job we trained to do so your paying for products and our experience at doing the job right.


----------



## The Z'eer (Nov 27, 2015)

steveo3002 said:


> you can get 2k primer in cans now too


Shame you can't get an air fed mask, PPE and the rest of the equipment for a similar price of the aerosol


----------



## The Z'eer (Nov 27, 2015)

JCoxy said:


> You can get away using a high build aerosol primer but depends what it is, not just the primer but the correct rubbing paper and blocks at least you'll need to buy if you haven't done


All of the primer is acrylic aerosol. I've got high build and filler primer too, plus 180-7000 paper (not that I'll need the higher paper for primer)


----------



## The Z'eer (Nov 27, 2015)

waqasr said:


> Ive asked around about the same thing, some said no, some said yes. The ones that said yes say that the work wont be covered if there is any reaction or anything which is completely fair as they are just covering their back. But aslong as you use a good quality primer and do the prep properly, it should be ok.


Thanks, pleased to hear that  I accept there will be no guarantee with the work, that's fine with me.


----------



## The Z'eer (Nov 27, 2015)

steveo3002 said:


> can see it now...am i entitled to refund because the paint blistered ,peels off , looks poop etc
> 
> paint jobs are mostly prep , if you know all about and can do it to pro standards then might as well top coat it and save the money


I've had no issues with the level and depth of my top coat. The coverage is fine, good reflection and shine. The problem lies with the hardness of the paint. It's simply too soft and as such it's impossible to remove swirls since they are being created by microfibre/applicator when using Polish as the final stage to finish the job.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

dunno about you other painters , but i guess ive done about 4 or so repaints over the years where we painted over the owners prep and they was all unhappy how it came out ?

they all say yeah yeah it'l be fine when you explain you get what you get , but then cry when it looks like ass

remember we did a a rover sd1 maybe 25 years ago , rattle can primer all over it , bog sealer round the screen etc , he picked some jaunty metallic and it looked awefull , fish eyes all over it because of the bog sealer , terrible finish where he didnt sand it etc 

nothing worse than a know all telling you your job when they know F all


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

yes, had similar^^
loads of sinkholes apparantly from my paint not his shonky filler work.

sanded it there and then back to the problem, after a tedious hour he understood and wanted it rectifying for free, nope, bye.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

all you will do is cost yourself money because the body shop will more than likely want to re do it themselves as the key to a good paint job is in the prep work much like detailing. The other massive one is that you will hand the bodyshop a huge get out of jail card as your prep work will and can be blamed for any issues with the paintwork.

Huge NO.


----------

